

The new Blogger update ... sucks. - dhaivatpandya
http://poincare101.blogspot.com/2012/03/new-blogger-update-sucks.html

======
read_wharf
I find the best way to create an entry on Blogger is to email it with your
secret email code. Now your editor is as good as your email client's editor.

I won't touch Blogger's editor unless forced. I haven't seen it for months.

